# Qué potito!



## Pictor

Ciao, 

che cosa significa "Que potito"? 
Ho fatto un complimento in una foto e questa è stata la risposta. 

Ma non riesco a capirlo. 
Sembra che potito significhi "culetto" o altro..... ma non capisco se è un modo di dire e cosa intenda.  

Gracias!


----------



## chlapec

Si tratta di "bonito" pronunciato male, come se avessimo il naso ostruito: "ghe pello"


----------



## gatogab

Pictor said:


> Ciao,
> 
> che cosa significa "Que potito"? *Sederino o culetto. (Col. Argentina, Bolivia, Chile, Ecuador, Paraguay, Perú).*
> Ho fatto un complimento in una foto e questa è stata la risposta.
> 
> Ma non riesco a capirlo.
> Sembra che potito significhi "culetto" o altro..... ma non capisco se è un modo di dire e cosa intenda.
> 
> Gracias!


----------



## chlapec

Forse sbaglio, ma credo che qui no si tratti di culetti

Io lo vedo così, tu hai fatto un complimento a una persona e questa persona si sente lusingata, e dice: oh, che bello (quello che mi hai detto)...

Infine, contesto??


----------



## Pictor

Ehm.. facebook... un'amica spagnola (origini argentine però!).
Le faccio un complimento molto semplice. Lei risponde "Que potito".

Comunque in passato avevo già ricevuto apprezzamenti sul mio 'culetto'.... 
E' per questo che non riesco a capire se è un modo di dire, una storpiatura, o se è proprio riferito al mio sedere (io nella foto comunque però non ci sono)


----------



## chlapec

Insisto. Credimi. In questo caso, non lasciarti trascinare dalla vanità. Cosa le hai detto, si può sapere?


----------



## Pictor

Un semplice "Che dolce.."

Quel che non capisco è se la tua è un'ipotesi oppure si usa comunemente storpiare in quel modo "Que bonito"


----------



## Neuromante

Hazle caso a Chlapec.
Se trata sólo de una forma de hablar entre simpática y juguetona.


----------



## Pictor

Vale, muchas gracias!


----------



## chlapec

Pictor said:


> Un semplice "Che dolce.."
> 
> Quel che non capisco è se la tua è un'ipotesi oppure si usa comunemente storpiare in quel modo "Que bonito"


 
In Spagna e comuniiiiiiiiiiissimo (lo si dice per scherzare)

*Dolce* è un bello aggettivo, soffice e gradevole. La ragazza ha voluto sprimere, scherzosamente, che sei stato molto....romantico, diciamo, allora, ha detto ¡que bonito! in un modo eccessivamente mellifluo, "come se fosse raffreddata".


----------



## gatogab

chlapec said:


> Insisto. Credimi. In questo caso, non lasciarti trascinare dalla vanità. Cosa le hai detto, si può sapere?


 


> *poto. *
> *dim. potito*
> (Del mochica potos, partes pudendas).
> 1. m. NO Arg., Bol., Chile, Ec., Par. y Perú.* nalgas* (‖ porciones carnosas y redondeadas).
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


 



chlapec said:


> Forse sbaglio, ma credo che qui no si tratti di culetti


 
*Diminutivo: potito*


----------



## chlapec

Ma certo gatogab!, io non dico che *poto* non significhi "*sedere*" in qualche paese (puoi credermi che ho fatto la ricerca subito dopo il tuo primo intervento), ma sono sicuro che IN QUESTO CASO non si tratta di ciò.


----------



## gatogab

chlapec said:


> Ma certo gatogab!, io non dico che *poto* non significhi "*sedere*" in qualche paese (puoi credermi che ho fatto la ricerca subito dopo il tuo primo intervento), ma sono sicuro che IN QUESTO CASO non si tratta di ciò.


Una curiosidad:
¿Dónde se dice _potito _en vez de _bonito?_

Ciò che mi porta ad essere testardo è questo:


> Ehm.. facebook... un'amica spagnola *(origini argentine però*!).
> Le faccio un complimento molto semplice. Lei risponde "Que potito".
> *Comunque in passato avevo già ricevuto apprezzamenti sul mio 'culetto'....*


----------



## chlapec

Existen muchos argumentos de peso, entre los cuales:

-A un cumplido que él le hace a ella viéndola en una foto y diciendo "qué dulce" no es normal que ella le conteste: "¡qué culito!" 
-En la foto él NO APARECE, así que a qué viene decir sin más "qué culito".
- En España, al 99,99% de los españoles, si les dicen "que potito" entienden que les están diciendo "que bonito" irónicamente, en plan, digamos, gilipollas.


----------



## gatogab

chlapec said:


> - En España, al 99,99% de los españoles, si les dicen "que potito" entienden que les están diciendo "que bonito" irónicamente, en plan, digamos, gilipollas.


 
Me rindo ante la evidencia de las estadísticas.
Pero me sirvió para conocer una expresión nueva, aunque nunca la podré usar

Muchas gracias, chlapec.


----------



## chlapec

Yo te confieso que nunca la he usado (es mucho más frecuente que lo digan las chicas, comunque).


----------



## honeyheart

Pictor said:


> che cosa significa "Que potito"?
> Ho fatto un complimento in una foto e questa è stata la risposta.


Para mí es un error de tecleado; te quiso decir (en tono chistoso) *"qué putito"*.


----------



## Neuromante

Que no: Es una forma "graciosa" de decir "Que bonito"


----------



## Pinairun

Neuromante said:


> Que no: Es una forma "graciosa" de decir "Que bonito"


 
E vero, certo: ¡Qué potito! = ¡Qué bonito! Che bello!



> Josema Yuste y Millán Salcedo formaron parte durante dos décadas del grupo humorístico* Martes y 13* (...). Nos amenizaron las nocheviejas de los años 90 y todos acabamos hablando como ellos: “_Fijaté_”, “_¿Digamelón?_”, *“¡Qué potito!”* o “_Es por ello, oye_” pasaron a formar parte de nuestra expresión cotidiana, (...)


----------

